# Help a Swedish girl with ordering from MAC



## p0wnd (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello girls

  	I live in Sweden and cannot get MAC palettes anywhere but eBay and I don't trust all eBay sellers. 
  	I want a custom Palette 2X, I mean a palette with two eyeshadows of my own choice.
  	Is there any reliable nice soul here, living close to a MAC pro store, who can help me get this palette and two refill eyeshadows? (I tell you later which ones)

  	It would cost about 30 dollars, I will pay it + the shipping to Sweden of course and be forever grateful!
  	It's for my mum on mothers day, so I need it before May 27th..

  	Thanks so much, you will make my day if you can help me! 
  	xoxo
  	Tuss


----------

